# Où trouver smart panel pour epson scan?



## michelfélix (1 Novembre 2006)

Je sui passé sur Macbook x 4 8. J'ai chargé le pilote de mon scan Espon Perfection 3200. Le logiciel Smart Panel n'y est pas inclus. Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment le trouver -en free- et le charger?
Merci.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Novembre 2006)

michelfélix a dit:


> Je sui passé sur Macbook x 4 8. J'ai chargé le pilote de mon scan Espon Perfection 3200. Le logiciel Smart Panel n'y est pas inclus. Quelqu'un peut-il me dire comment le trouver -en free- et le charger?
> Merci.



Au hasard sur le site d'Epson.

Nan?


----------



## ronparchita (1 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Au hasard sur le site d'Epson



Il parait que le site americain est plus a jour que le site francais.

Ce scaner a un logiciel de reconnaissance de caractere bluffant, c'est le meilleur de ceux que je connais.

Ronparchita


----------



## gile (3 Novembre 2006)

Bizarre, j'ai téléchargé il n'y a pas longtemps les drivers pour un Epson 3170 (et apparemment ce sont les mêmes fichiers que pour le 3200) et il y avait bien Epson smart Panel. Par contre, le programme d'installation installe les logiciels Epson dans différents endroits du dossier Applications


----------



## ronparchita (3 Novembre 2006)

gile a dit:


> Bizarre



Bizarre, chaque fois que j'ai telecharge les pilotes sur le site epson, mon scaner n'a plus voulu me faire de reconnaissance de caractere et j'ai du tout virer pour tout reinstaller...avec les disques fournis avec le scaner.

Chez vous ca marche?


----------



## gile (3 Novembre 2006)

Je viens d'essayer le logiciel d'OCR (que je découvre en même temps !) et il marche sans problème.


----------



## ronparchita (3 Novembre 2006)

gile a dit:


> il marche sans problème.



Je voudrais tout savoir stp,

Peux tu stp me dire quel est la source de ton telechargement, France ou EU, et ce que tu as vire avant de faire l'instal de ton .dmg, et si tu as installe les sous dossiers.

Moi j'avais rien vire, j'ai installe mon download francais avec les sous dossiers, puis sur le site americain j'ai trouve le download specifique au 3200 photo, je l'ai donc telecharge et j'ai aussi installe les sous dossiers.

Maintenant quand je lance OCR, rien ne se passe, si je lance Epson scan (version 2.77 F) avant, il ne se passe rien non plus.

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais c'est embetant car je m'en sers souvent.

Merci d'avance,


----------



## gile (3 Novembre 2006)

ronparchita a dit:


> Je voudrais tout savoir stp, peux tu stp me dire quel est la source de ton telechargement, France ou EU, et ce que tu as vire avant de faire l'instal de ton .dmg, et si tu as installe les sous dossiers.



salut, pour le téléchargement je suis passé par Epson France. J'ai fait plusieurs installations et désinstallations (manuelles) par que j'ai un problème sous classic avec Epson scan. J'ai donc virer tout ce qui avait trait à Epson dans le dossier Applications sans forcément fouiller ailleurs et la réinstallation complète à marcher. 
Je n'ai pas bien compris les différences entre les fichiers téléchargeables sur le site. Pour le *3200* tu as deux versions EPSON Scan (2.7w) et EPSON Scan (2.7zb). La seule différence visible c'est le format de compression.

Au premier niveau du dossier Applications, j'ai un dossier Smart Panel (je n'y ai pas touché), l'application Epson Scan (pas touché) et un dossier EPSON (où se retrouvent les autres applications Epson et les docs. je ne me souviens plus si c'était comme ça à l'installation où si c'est moi qui ai fait un regroupement.


----------



## ronparchita (3 Novembre 2006)

Tu es sous OSX.4?

Parce que j'ai plein de dossiers Epson dans application, un epson avec 3 elements, un epson scan.app, un epson scanner monitor.app et un dossier smart panel avec 37 elements, dont OCR.app que je vien de lancer, mais ca plante sur le demarrage du module de numerisation qui semble t-il ne veut pas demarrer.

Quelqu'un a des idees?


----------



## ronparchita (4 Novembre 2006)

ronparchita a dit:


> Tu es sous OSX.4?
> 
> Parce que j'ai plein de dossiers Epson dans application, un epson avec 3 elements, un epson scan.app, un epson scanner monitor.app et un dossier smart panel avec 37 elements, dont OCR.app que je vien de lancer, mais ca plante sur le demarrage du module de numerisation qui semble t-il ne veut pas demarrer.
> 
> Quelqu'un a des idees?



Ca remarche apres reparation des autorisations et Onyx

Merci


----------



## dakar (6 Novembre 2006)

Jpmiss, gile, à l'aide...
j'aimerais bien retrouver l'adresse web du site anglais ou americain fabriquant de  Smart Panel, qui est fourni par Epson sur ses scanners ; car il y a quelques mois, j'y ai vu des MAJ  de  Smart PANEL pour mon scanner 3170, et maintenant je ne le retrouve plus..
et sur le site de Epson Fr. il n'y a pas trace de téléchargement de Smart Panel, seulement les drivers pour le Scanner. Sauf si je n'ai pas bien cherché, alors, si quelqu'un sait me dire où voir...A moins que Smart Panel soit inclus dans les drivers ??
pouvez vous me renseigner svp ?  connaissez vous l'adresse ?
j'ai encore  attendu patiemment des MAJ pour ce logiciel, parce  que je n'ai jamais réussi à le  faire correctement fonctionner sur mon Imac avec Panther, et maintenant que j'ai Tiger, peut-être que ça marcherait mieux...mais je veux les dernières MAJ.
donc jusqu'à présent, je scanne avec Twain, j'enregistre dans Photoshop, puis j'ouvre avec Apercu, et enfin, je peux imprimer mon document .....tout un trafic, parce que Epson n'est pas fichu de fournir un logiciel simple qui marche bien sur ses scanners , c'est à dire on scanne et on envoie sur l'imprimante.
 d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un connait ce genre de logiciel, par  pitié, qu'il me le dise !!  un gros merci..


----------



## gile (6 Novembre 2006)

Smart pannel est bien intégré dans les drivers disponibles à cette adresse pour le *3170*.
Pour ma part je me sers très peu de Smart panel. Je passe par le module d'acquisition de Photoshop.
Par contre je ne peux me servir du scan quand classic est lancé. Soit ça plante, soit c'est impossible avec ne plus une fenêtre qui ne part qu'en faisant redémarrer l'ordinateur.


----------



## ronparchita (7 Novembre 2006)

Pareil pour moi.

A partir de smart panel, il y a la commande copy qui scan et imprime sans intervention.

J'avais deja l'icone dans le dock.

Ma version est 3.03 P01 A de 2002-2003, apparemment il n'y a pas de maj de smart panel dans la maj d'epson,

Mon scan est un perfection 3200 Photo et mon icone, je l'ai a partir des cd d'installation du scan.

a+


----------



## ronparchita (7 Novembre 2006)

dakar a dit:


> si quelqu'un sait me dire où voir



La : http://fr.newsoft.eu.com/tech-support/patch-Search.asp

vois les menus deroulants et selectionne ce qui correspond en fonction de ce que tu as deja    

a toi


----------



## dakar (10 Novembre 2006)

merci, beaucoup, pour l'aide.  Cependant,  j'ai fini par retrouver la référence pour accéder à un logiciel qui m'avait été indiqué par le Sce Technique de Newsoft  il y a au moins 8 mois: on m'avait indiqué  ESP3.2fr.sit que j'ai donc téléchargé, et avec tous les déboires que j'ai eus avec SPanel, j'hésite à l'installer !!!
Quelqu'un l'a -t-il déjà installé et fait fonctionner ?

 A présent, on trouve sur leur site ESP3.15POF.sit ; d'après ce qu'ils disent, ça semble  plus au point que les prédédents....mais il faut l'acheter. Donc, j'ai essayé de l'acheter, mais pas moyen ! dès qu'on envoie la commande, le site se fige....décidément, malgré les progrès faits sur ce site (on s' y exprime un peu mieux en français..)  ce sont  un peu des   rigolos...

si j'arrive pas à l' acheter, je vais donc télécharger les MAJ  disponibles pour ma version nulle, je crois encore aux miracles....


----------



## ronparchita (10 Novembre 2006)

J'ai telecharger sur le site officiel d'Epson.

Quand je lancais le scanner, une fenetre me demandait de choisir mon modele.

Quand je lancais smart panel seul, puis OCR, la fenetre de demarrage du module de numerisation s'ouvrait, mais ne pouvant indiquer le choix, le module ne se lancait pas.

Alors j'ai vire tous les fichiers pour les autres scan que le mien et depuis ca marche.

Sinon, si tu vires tout ce que tu as d'epson puis que tu reinstalles avec tes cd d'origine, alors tu auras smart panel que tu pourras mettre a jour avec le site et de niveau en niveau jusqu'a parvenir a la derniere maj gratuite.

Pour le driver de ton scaner tu pourras egalement mettre a jour a partir du site d'Epson.

Voila ce que je ferais si j'etais a ta place.

Si quelqu'un a d'autres suggestions,   

Bon courage.


----------

